# Part time work



## nigel27 (6 Jan 2009)

I have just starting claiming jobs seeker allowance "the dole" from the last week in December after being made reduntant after working full time for 8 years. I hope to get a part time job from next week (5 half days). Can I still claim "the dole" with this part time job?

I know I won't get the full amount put will I get partial?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2009)

Any use:

* CitizensInformation - Jobseeker's Benefit * 


> *Casual work *
> 
> Generally speaking, you will not get Jobseeker's Benefit for a day on which you do casual work, unless it comes within the subsidiary work rules. For each day you are unemployed, one-sixth of the normal rate of Jobseeker's Benefit is payable, provided that you are unemployed for at least 3 days out of a period of 6 consecutive days. So, if you get casual work for 2 days, you will get four-sixths of the normal Jobseeker's Benefit for that week. You must claim Jobseeker's Benefit for at least 3 days in any week. If you get 4 days work, Jobseeker's Benefit will *not* be payable for the other days.
> You should note that a PRSI credit is only awarded for weeks in which you are unemployed for 6 days. Therefore if you have casual work for one day and earn less than €38.09, you will have neither a paid PRSI contribution nor a credited contribution for that week.


Similar rules apply to means tested _Jobseekers Allowance_.

Loads more info on www.welfare.ie.

If you work 5 half days a week then you will probably get nothing.


----------



## gillarosa (7 Jan 2009)

Hi Nigel,
As you are working part of those days you are considered technically to be Employed and therefore not seeking or available for work, if your terms of contract were 3 full days rather than 5 1/2 days you could make a partial claim. I don't know if you have a family and would qualify for FIS or any other payment? if so that may help bridge the gap. In general though you may be financially better off in the part-time job rather than nothing as the dole rates are pretty low and the waiting period in many areas for both processing of Jobseekers Benefit and Redundancy (if yours is not paid directly by your former Employer) seem to be ridiculously long. 
Best of luck with everything


----------



## nigel27 (7 Jan 2009)

Tks for the replies. Just trying to get a job asap. Oh the joy of it all !!


----------

